# still baffled



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

hi all,
i have asked this question before and people have tried too help but have not solved my problem so i will try again.
i have a 1999 peugot symbol with the 2000cc petrol engine and want to change the gearbox oil--the problem is i cannot find the level / filer hole any where and the russek manual shows two gearboxes with filler and drain plugs different to mine. i know i can fill the gearbox through the reversing light switch but i still need to know the level.
has anyone changed the oil on a petrol peugot and if so how?

cheers


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Some boxes do not have a level you put a measured amount in say 2 litres that is it.

Andy


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

You could drain it, measure how much you take out and put that much back.


----------



## bobbylynne (Nov 11, 2010)

have you tried http://www.talbotoc.com/search.php?search_id=newposts the talbot owners club they are very good at solving anything to do with talbot motorhomes.


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for te replies.
if i measure how much comes out how do i know the correct amount was in there in the first place,the talbotforum is no help as my van is a 1999 boxer,does anyone know the definitive amount of oil to put in as the russek manual says 1.85 litres or 2-5 litres but as my box does not seem the same as the boxes in the manual how can i find out?
cheers


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

with a lot of older gearboxes the filler plug is also the level of the oil

joe


----------



## cada (Sep 26, 2007)

Take out the speedo drive and fillthe box up through there.fill to the level of the plastic gear on the drive


----------



## JADE_D (May 9, 2011)

Why not get in touch with your local pug dealer and ask them how much to put in it ( or is that just me being daft )


----------

